# hibernation already ???



## booyea797 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey guys so I was out of town this weekend and my mom is watching my baby 2011 extreme and she said hes not eating and sleeping all day comes out some water then goes burrow and burrows deep where they can't find him is he ok is he going to sleep soon or just miss me  he won't really eat either


----------



## james.w (Aug 27, 2011)

Could be slowing down to start hibernation. Just follow his lead.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Aug 28, 2011)

Could be I know Chevy went down in the middle of August last year he is a 2010.


----------



## booyea797 (Aug 28, 2011)

He doesn't want to come out and sleeps under his watrrbowl now shouldbi try to feed him or what I need tips for hibernation and info asap


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Aug 29, 2011)

Check out the hibernation forum there are many threads about this.


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 29, 2011)

Gurus slowed down quite a bit. He's only been eating 2x a week for the last month or so. He's only coming out for a couple hours and then hes back in his man cave for the rest of the night.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 30, 2011)

herpgirl2510 said:


> Could be I know Chevy went down in the middle of August last year he is a 2010.


 Chevy is my daughters nickname. 

Sorry for snibbing your thread. 



booyea797 said:


> He doesn't want to come out and sleeps under his watrrbowl now shouldbi try to feed him or what I need tips for hibernation and info asap



Offer him food daily until you know he's not eating. Leave fresh water everyday nomatter what. Bobby says to keep the light on until he doesn't come out anymore. Please, see varnyards threads on this site for care. Bobby knows best. 30 years of tegus says something.


----------



## booyea797 (Aug 30, 2011)

Now he won't eat what's going on


----------



## new2tegus (Aug 30, 2011)

Probably getting ready to go down, I would just hang on and see what he does, mine seems to be slowing down as well. So i'm just waiting too


----------

